
Apple has been ordered to repay €13B in tax by the EU - lleims
http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple-has-been-fined-by-the-eu-2016-8
======
BenoitP
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12385232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12385232)

